# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  desembalses en Cijara, García de Sola y Orellana

## Pacense_01

En la web de la CHG se dice que los 3 grandes embalses del sistema Guadiana empiezan a desembalsar:

Apertura de aliviaderos en García de Sola a partir de las 12:30h. p.m. del día
23 de febrero, con un caudal aproximado de 200 m3/sg, con vertido interno
al embalse de Orellana.
Apertura de aliviaderos en Orellana a partir de las 12:30h. p.m. del día 24 de
febrero con un caudal aproximado de 200m3/sg, con vertido directo al río
Guadiana.
Apertura de aliviaderos en Cijara a partir de las 16:00h. p.m. del día 24 de
febrero con un caudal aproximado de 200m3/sg, con un vertido interno al
embalse de García de Sola.

A preparar las cámaras de fotos...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En la web de la CHG se dice que los 3 grandes embalses del sistema Guadiana empiezan a desembalsar:
> 
> Apertura de aliviaderos en García de Sola a partir de las 12:30h. p.m. del día
> 23 de febrero, con un caudal aproximado de 200 m3/sg, con vertido interno
> al embalse de Orellana.
> Apertura de aliviaderos en Orellana a partir de las 12:30h. p.m. del día 24 de
> febrero con un caudal aproximado de 200m3/sg, con vertido directo al río
> Guadiana.
> Apertura de aliviaderos en Cijara a partir de las 16:00h. p.m. del día 24 de
> ...


Pues sí, yo la le he sacado brillo a la mía...voy a sacar más fotos incluso que cuando gane España el mundial... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## Pacense_01

En la web de la CHG se dice hoy 24 de febrero que se hace necesario aumentar los caudales desembalsados por García de Sola y Cijara, estimando que el caudal
desembalsado por aliviaderos en Orellana será de hasta 600 m3/sg, que se
alcanzará escalonadamente a lo largo del día.

  ¡Un buen vertido!

----------


## Pacense_01

En la web de la CHG hay una serie de fotos del desembalse de García de Sola

http://www.chguadiana.es/?arg_id=229...g=es&mode=view

En esas imágenes parece que están aliviando las tres compuertas centrales. Si quieren ir subiendo escalonadamente el caudal del desembalse la espectacularidad aumentará...

----------


## Pacense_01

En los datos de la web del SAIH, el caudal del Guadiana en Orellana ha descendido desde un valor en torno de los 1000 m3/sg a menos de 400 m3/sg. Eso debe reflejar que han debido volver a cerrarse (alguna totalmente y otras parcialmente) sus compuertas.

 También el valor que da el SAIH para el volumen almacenado en Cijara ha descendido apreciablemente.

¿Alguien conoce si han cerrado ya las compuertas en Cijara? ¿Y en García de Sola? ¿Sus turbinas siguien activas?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> el caudal del Guadiana en Orellana ha descendido desde un valor en torno de los 1000 m3/sg a menos de 400 m3/sg. Eso debe reflejar que han debido volver a cerrarse (alguna totalmente y otras parcialmente) sus compuertas.
> 
>  También el valor que da el SAIH para el volumen almacenado en Cijara ha descendido apreciablemente.
> 
> ¿Alguien conoce si han cerrado ya las compuertas en Cijara? ¿Y en García de Sola? ¿Sus turbinas siguien activas?


Es de suponer que si no llueve abundantemente otra vez por aquella zona, se irán reduciendo los caudales desalojados paulatinamente. Lo malo es que vuelva otra semana lluviosa y vuelta a empezar con los vertidos...

La que si está bien gordita es La Serena, ya con un 80%. La otra vez que vertió lo hizo al 86%...lo que significa que si sigue lloviendo y sube un poco más...puede que incluso también la veamos tirar...ya se irá viendo.

Respecto a las compuertas de Cijara y García de Sola...ni idea, pero supongo que Cijara si habrá cerrado ya pues el Guadiana no llega a 100 m3/s en Puebla y está al 90%, le habrán dejado puesta la central y habrán cerrado...al igual que García de Sola que está al 86%.

Un saludo.

----------


## Pacense_01

Según una nota de prensa de ayer que está en la web de la CHG:

11 Marz.10. La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana informa que, a la vista de la
mejora de las predicciones meteorológicas, a partir de las 10:00h de mañana se
procederá al cierre de las compuertas de aliviadero de las presas de Cijara, García
de Sola y Orellana.
Actualmente el caudal desembalsado por aliviaderos en Orellana es de 350m3/sg.
Se mantendrán los turbinados al río de las presas del Zújar y de Orellana, en un
caudal aproximado de 50 m3/sg por la turbina de la presa de Orellana y de 80 m3/sg
por la presa del Zújar.



Con los datos del SAIH de esta mañana:

Cijara: 1308 Hm3 que suponen el 86,9 % de su capacidad

García de Sola: 457,9 Hm3, que suponen el 82,6 % de su capacidad

Los datos de Orellana no están actualizados y son de ayer jueves por la mañana:

Orellana (ayer): 751,8 Hm3, que suponían el 93 % de su capacidad

----------

